# Best *small* breed for kids? And related questions



## Donna3939 (Nov 28, 2010)

Just out of curiousity (if I *was* to get rabbits it wouldn't be for a few years yet - I like to do a LOT of research!) but which smaller breed of rabbit is more suitable for kids?

In terms of temperament - which is less likely to be nippy/scratchy?

I was thinking either Mini Lops, Lionheads or Netherland Dwarfs. 

Does one breed prefer handling over the other? I am a very hands-on owner and love to give cuddles so an affectionate breed is better for me. Lionheads are also long-haired so their willingness to sit happily while I brush them is important as obviously their grooming ritual would take longer than the shorter-haired breed.

I have read in a certain online article that smaller breeds tend to have a harder time living with others and are more solitary, is this the case or completely false? I thought ALL rabbits were social creatures and thrived in others company.

Obviously the size and location of their hutch is important so can you recommend what would be a suitable hutch. I had previously read that the hutch should be taller than the height to which the bunnies stands (which is obvious) but what about the overall size for a pair of mini lops/lionheads. Preferably I would like a hutch with a run attached so that the buns can have a bit exercise when I'm at work and when I get in they will be allowed to free range - supervised of course!

The buns would be kept in a hutch outside during the warmer months and then kept indoors during the wetter and colder months. 

Which sex is better? Girls or boys or a pair which had been neutered? At what age should bunnies be neutered?

And finally, what exactly is a Lion Lop? Is that a small breed too? Is it literally just a Lionhead with lop ears?

Sorry for all the q's but like I say I like to do lots of research! x


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Crikey, loads of questions....firstly if you got a bonded pair from a rescue it sorts out bonding, neutering and vaccinating! Lol. But typically boy girl combinations work best but you would need two hutches to keep them in until about six to sit weeks after they had both been neutered and could start bonding. Hutch should be 6x2x2ft minimum with a run attached. To be honest if you get a good hutch you could leave them out in winter, bringing them in to a heated house would mess with their temperature control. Even better get a shed/playhouse, house them in there. That also means its better for cleaning out in the bad weather.
Lion lops are lovely but can be a lot of grooming. I believe lion heads are chilled, I've never had one. My mini lop is great, friendly and very easy to handle too. I would NEVER buy a rabbit for a child's pet unless you understand that you will have to care for it for possible ten, twelve years if that child loses interest. Too many end up in rescue for that reason. If you are looking for a good hutch and don't mind forking out I got a Ryedale Hutch in log lap, absolutely brilliant quality.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2012)

Donna3939 said:


> Just out of curiousity (if I *was* to get rabbits it wouldn't be for a few years yet - I like to do a LOT of research!) but which smaller breed of rabbit is more suitable for kids?
> 
> Sorry to say rabbits don't make great pets for children.
> 
> ...


My answers are in red


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Bernie answered all the questions but I'll add about children with them. I have five rabbits and all of them were here before my son came along. My son has grown up with the rabbits around as two of them are housebuns, he's now 17 months (god wheres the time gone) and loves the bunnies. BUT he gets over excited at times and annoys the rabbits, George tends to get fed up with my son quite quickly and will give a warning growl then hide away. Ember is more tollerant but still gets fed up after a while. My son is learning to be gentle with them and will gently pet them but he's a toddler and does get excited and starts squealing at them. 

Even when he's older I'd never give him sole responsibility for any rabbit although he will have his little jobs with them like cleaning the litter tray and giving food etc. I've already started teaching him that stray bunny poo's he finds go in the litter tray. He now finds it a game to go looking for them and collecting them in one of his little stacking cups to put in the litter tray.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Lionheads and lops tend to be less fiesty then Netherland Dwarfs(from what I've found)
Everything else Bernie answered 

*Heidi*


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

i would say mini lop or lionhead or lionlop not netherland there quite fiesty  lionlop is now registered breed  but it was originally a lionhead crossed mini lop its got lop ears and a lionhead mane


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2012)

vet-2-b said:


> i would say mini lop or lionhead or lionlop not netherland there quite fiesty  lionlop is now registered breed  but it was originally a lionhead crossed mini lop its got lop ears and a lionhead mane


Yes they are, but there are far more crosses about than actual lionlops because they are one of the new "in" breeds


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

I just wanted to add; never underestimate how much space rabbits need. Too much is never enough.

I inherited a rex about a year ago. He currently inhabits a shed with large adjoining run but I often see him loping around his run and it's clear he's barely using a quarter of his full potential. He is strong, fast and has really powerful hind legs. In my mind's eye I can imagine him sprinting across a field or headland. I can't give him that, sadly, but I'm planning a run extension during the summer months


----------

